# Grow tent material



## Bowl Destroyer (Nov 21, 2008)

Sup MP, I got a question for ya'll.


I'm in the process of designing my grow room, and pretty much have this one room in my house cleaned out. It is a laundry room tucked inside the middle of my basement. Since it was an old laundry room, it has a 4" dryer duct taht leads right outside. I plan on hooking up an exhaust fan to this.


But anyways, the laundry room is below some stairs. There is a 2' x 10' area directly below the stairs, that slants down to the floor. I want to grow in this area.


So here's my question!!!

If I want to conceal the light in this cubby area, what material could I use to cover the hole?

It will need to have the exhaust duct run through it, but I can't think of any materials besides blue tarp or a black curtain...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 21, 2008)

Panda film--it is light tight, reflective white on one side, black on the other side.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 21, 2008)

i would put up plywood or sheet rock.i don't know exactly whay ya talking about.pis would help.i use a dryer vent to draw cold air into my grow and vent into the basement myself.


----------



## FruityBud (Nov 21, 2008)

Just wondering, would Panda Film be better to use than Flat White Paint?


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Nov 21, 2008)

i think a good quality flat white paint would last longer but as for as better , i dont know....


----------



## FruityBud (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks gettinggray1964.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 22, 2008)

I would try and seal the entire area with silicone before i would paint or hang film. do you need to construct a wall to enclose it or do you want it open?


----------

